# Lessons from Germany's Energy Renaissance



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

C'mon USA, where the hell is our world-leading American knowhow and ingenuity? We're letting out former enemy, Germany beat us (badly... we're not even trying) in the sustainable energy technology race. So sad. This country is in trouble.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I remember reading some where that the world's largest manufacturer of PV cells is the USA, but most of that product goes to the worlds largest consumer of PV cells, germany.

If you remember the story of nanosolar, it may interest you to know that they are building factories in the USA and germany. The one in germany is WAAAY bigger.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I think that Nanosolar is developing (already developed?) thin-film solar panels right? First Solar is doing the same thing. It's great that US companies are big players in the solar industry, but the fact that no one here in the US is installing solar is a huge disappointment. This fact looks even worse when one considers the fact that we consume more fossil fuel than any other country, and that fossil fuels are becoming prohibitively expensive. We should be the ones leading the change to solar, wind, geothermal, hydro-electric, etc, but we're far from it.


----------

